# Transfer day?



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

So we have a transfer day of Wednesday. We have 4 frosties and to give us our best chance we are defrosting them all. Clinic has said that we could leave them over night and transfer on the Thursday choosing the best ones. My worry is, what if they don't survive over night and we don't have any to transfer? If they don't survive overnight does this mean they wouldn't have survived anyway? Any experience please? Thank you so much! xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just had my transfer today. I had 3 frozen and they defrosted them one by one. The first 2 defrosted fine and I still have one in the freezer. 


Couldn't you defrost one by one.  


Xx


----------



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Saila, we did consider that but to give it a really good go plan is to see which two are best out of the 4. So hard to know what to do! Fingers crossed for a BFP for you! x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you! 


Fingers crossed for you too! 


This is my 4th transfer so I hope it's the one


----------

